

I want to live - thecircusb0y

Lets not go into details, lets just go with, how can I start living life? How can I take the plunge into a non calculated, risky maneuver of experience to gain wisdom over knowledge. 
I have gone to college, I have a job, my bills are paid for. What are your suggestions to adding excitement to life? What do you do?
======
petercooper
You could fall in love, get married, have a kid and raise a family. The whole
process is a real eye opener and, possibly, the ultimate provider of wisdom.

~~~
julius_geezer
"You could fall in love". Kind of hard to plan for, though as I recall it used
to happen a lot.

"get married, have a kid and raise a family." Very much worth doing, but for
itself, rather than as a part of one's education.

~~~
petercooper
I agree, but the OP wanted "wisdom" and to add "excitement" to their life. I
think these two come naturally through the process of building a family - at
least, they have for me :-) Of course, such things shouldn't be forced and, I
dare say, it's not for everyone.

------
milhous
Wisdom comes only with age. Enjoy nature, and travel the world. Meet new and
different people/cultures. Spend money on experiences, not on unnecessary
stuff. Learn to play an instrument. Never stop learning.

~~~
thecircusb0y
Waiting on my violin to be repaired right now. Downsizing myself and my
things, moving out of my apartment to live with a friend and save money.

------
andre3k1
Grab a pen and notepad and start writing.

Write down (in great detail) every single childhood dream that you can
remember. ANYTHING in life that you have dreamed of doing. WRITE WRITE AND
WRITE until your hand falls off.

From there organize these "dreams" into goals of what you can do now and what
you can aim for in the future.

I did this on January 1st this year, and so far this has been the greatest
year of my life. Trust me, always side with your heart. Your childhood
fantasies represent the real you.

Since completing this exercise I have learned how to scuba dive (dream of
swimming with fish), sky dive (dream of flying), surf (love surfing!), learned
"pick up" from a master (always wanted to have women in my life), in the
process of learning how to code and start my own startup (my childhood dream
wasn't to be an astronaut or fire fighter, I wanted to be an inventor!).

~~~
thecircusb0y
#learned "pick up" from a master (always wanted to have women in my life)

Could you please elaborate on this? Since graduating college, this is
difficult to me.

------
amk
I feel a person only enjoys his life if there is unpredictability, which adds
excitement. I guess specifically asking others what excites them is kinda
pointless. Just think of something which you may enjoy doing but have never
tried, and just go out and do it.

Do you listen to music? Ever wondered how guitarists play the guitar? Seems
like fun? Take a guitar class. Who knows.. If you get good at it, you might
find some like minded musicians and form a band.

Do you think outdoor activities would be fun? Try hiking, camping, travel,
etc.

Have you ever wondered how much fun it would be to dance, but have never tried
it because you don't want to embarrass yourself? Take a dancing class. Hit the
clubs!

Basically, you have the entire world at your disposal! You are very lucky to
have enough time to yourself to try new things.

------
thecircusb0y
All this came from reading this-> <http://i.imgur.com/ztpGt.png> and I think
it's pretty accurate.

------
thecircusb0y
Please disregard this, I put very little effort in giving you any real
information to know anything or understand anything about this situation. That
was stupid of me. I'm an avid reader of the site, and I was in a state of
looking for help, but I'm weak in asking the right questions. Thanks for your
input.

~~~
falcone
Don't worry no one on this site can answer your questions no matter how much
information you give us. You already know the answers anyway. You have chosen
so far to ignore them but they're still there poking your insides constantly.
Until you have the energy to look inside yourself they'll continue to plague
your existence with dissatisfaction.

------
tehwayne
find some hobbies or things that get you excited on a daily basis in your free
time?

honestly, this is so personal and subjective all you can really do is try a
lot of different things

maybe you want to be comfortable, "happy", or "make a difference"

as long as you reach the point where you feel truly satisfied and truly happy
with what you are doing, it probably doesn't matter what you're doing (unless
you hurt others, I suppose, lol)

I don't think that the question should be so much "how to live life" or "take
a risk", it should be more about how you can be satisfied about who you are,
what you do, on a daily basis because you've found a place/position in this
world to call your own

of course most of us will have a hard time figuring this out and actually
finding where we can be happy is a constant search

------
YonghoShin
Devote time to creating meaning in your life, something that you dedicate your
default free time to. When you find out what you're driven by (hint: it's not
a job), you'll wake up each day with a heightened sense of awareness and
excitement.

Highly recommended book to read: Life on Purpose, Brad Swift

------
CyberFonic
Turn off your computer, get out off the house! Take a camera or video camera,
record your experiences.

Chat to people you meet, have an affair or three, learn to paint, learn a
musical instrument or ten, sing in public, go to the galleries, go to the
opera, concerts. TRAVEL and do all of the above.

------
nandemo
Not exactly what you asked for, but I find this thread inspiring:

"Ask HN: Cool Things You've Done (Brag Thread)"
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1200959>

~~~
thecircusb0y
Thanks man, I'll definitely read it.

------
MisterWebz
I would love to finally find something that i absolutely love to do and spend
all my life doing it. I like programming, but it's more a means to an end. So
i'd like to suggest that you find what you love to do.

------
thetylerhayes
Only one suggestion: turn off your computer and see what happens from there.

------
ganley
Travel.

~~~
garply
Travel is great, but living abroad, in as alien of a culture as you can find,
is even better.

------
hellotoby
One word. Travel.

------
jodrellblank
_What do you do?_

I post on the internet to avoid having to actually do things, just like you
are now.

 _How can I take the plunge into a non calculated, risky maneuver of
experience to gain wisdom over knowledge._

Not by asking an internet community to suggest things you can read about and
plan to one day do.

Why do you need an exciting life oh wait you answered that, because you're
afraid nobody will love you if you're boring. Now you're trying to live a life
you don't particularly desire but feel socially pressured into living so
you're avoiding doing so by asking instead of doing.

Let's face it, if this was a real desire for excitement instead of a desire to
seem exciting, you wouldn't be asking us "how do I live an exciting life",
you'd be asking yourself "how do I want to feel? Excited? OK, what can I do
that looks exciting and enjoyable? Hot air ballooning? Where can I get a
flight around here? How much is it? How long until I can afford that? When can
I book it? This is going to be so cool! I can't wait!"

</armchair psychoanalysis>

------
kimfuh
kayak.com/explore

